# Game Thread: Spain vs. Greece (Rudy!)



## OdenRoyLMA2

Starts at 11:30 on USA channel. 

See Rudy in action!


----------



## PorterIn2004

I'm not gonna be able to get via TV. If anyone comes across some sort of webcast of the game, I'd love a link!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

PorterIn2004 said:


> I'm not gonna be able to get via TV. If anyone comes across some sort of webcast of the game, I'd love a link!


http://channelsurfing.net/

there should be a link there if you scroll down.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

To clear it up, it's "USA Network" Channel 242 on Directv if you have it.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> http://channelsurfing.net/
> 
> there should be a link there if you scroll down.



Cool link. Thanks.


----------



## yuyuza1

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> http://channelsurfing.net/
> 
> there should be a link there if you scroll down.


There is a link for every game other than Spain vs. Greece on that site. Maybe it's because the game is being shown on USA?

This website ( http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/live/index.html ) has links for live broadcasts at gametime as well. Just download the Microsoft plugin, enter a valid US zipcode, and select your cable provider (or antenna), and watch the game. I really hope this works, as I don't have cable.


----------



## baler

Looks like ch 58 on comcast?


----------



## PorterIn2004

PdX and Yuyuza. I'm not absolutely committed to watching all of this particular game necessarily, but like most everyone else here, I _am_ eager to see some of these games!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

baler said:


> Looks like ch 58 on comcast?


or 758, HD ftw!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

PorterIn2004 said:


> PdX and Yuyuza. I'm not absolutely committed to watching all of this particular game necessarily, but like most everyone else here, I _am_ eager to see some of these games!


Oh yeah, idk if I will be able to stay up for the entire thing. I got very little sleep last night haha but I wanna try to watch a little at least.


----------



## Amandalyn

I hope he plays well enough to threaten B-Roy. LoL


----------



## Miksaid

baler said:


> Looks like ch 58 on comcast?


You sure it isn't 42? None of the captions anywhere mention basketball.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

Miksaid said:


> You sure it isn't 42? None of the captions anywhere mention basketball.


42?! Since when did Cartoon Network start showing the olympics?


----------



## B-Roy

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> http://channelsurfing.net/
> 
> there should be a link there if you scroll down.


There isn't.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> 42?! Since when did Cartoon Network start showing the olympics?


That's what I was wondering. I don't want to watch anime, I want to watch basketball.


----------



## Miksaid

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> 42?! Since when did Cartoon Network start showing the olympics?


:lol:

I'm using Comcast! 58 is CNBC, 42 is USA-W. Either way, neither channel is showing Spain v. Greece right now. Are you getting it?


----------



## Miksaid

Oh wait it's 11:30 not 11:00. Figures. Oh well, these women's doubles are keeping me entertained. Although our US team blows.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

It starts at 11:30. 

Edit: NVM, you got it.


----------



## MARIS61

Miksaid said:


> Oh wait it's 11:30 not 11:00. Figures. Oh well, these women's doubles are keeping me entertained. Although our US team blows.


Never mind.


----------



## deanwoof

PORTLAND comcast 58 is USA. 
46 is CNBC where there are Olympic games too.
And of course 8 is NBC. 

What channel is the USA/China game on?


----------



## OntheRocks

Anyone watching from Eugene? Trying to figure out what channel it is down here


----------



## whatsmyname

i believe usa game will be on NBC? is it 7 am portland time for that game?


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Singapore is destroying the US. Dang...


----------



## Miksaid

Yeah I figured Comcast had uniform channels everywhere. Pardon my California ignorance. The game, I BELIEVE, will be played on USA in ~10 minutes on the channel that is currently playing women's doubles.


----------



## yuyuza1

Here's a justin tv link: http://es.justin.tv/lasexta6 with Spanish commentary. They're currently doing pre-game. 

I'm hoping some of the others work.

Found it! Best link here: http://www.channelsurfing.net/watch-olympic-games.php?w=02


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

^^Awesome.

It's up next!


----------



## Miksaid

Rudy 3!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

Rudy hits a 3, gets the bounce.


----------



## Miksaid

Where's Pau?


----------



## mgb

Rudy with a 3 so far.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

Pau just in.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

umm.... you guys seeing this "baby shaq" for greece?


----------



## ehizzy3

wow that guy is pretty powerful


----------



## OntheRocks

Is Rudy in? I can't tell....


----------



## Driew

Have I mentioned how much more fun the FIBA rules are to watch over the NBA rules?


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

OntheRocks said:


> Is Rudy in? I can't tell....


no and on a side note, these teams look really sloppy.


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused

What number is Rudy? I haven't spotted him yet


----------



## ehizzy3

he started but is on the bench now i think


----------



## yuyuza1

mgb said:


> Rudy with a 3 so far.


Didn't he score the first bucket off the tip also?


----------



## Amandalyn

rudy 5


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

Rudy in. #5


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

Rudy is #5


----------



## Miksaid

Rudy needs to get some more burn.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

Rudy is number 5. He is playing left out right now.


----------



## Jayps15

Rudy is number 5, look for the guy wearing the white wrist wraps, he's the only one I've seen so far wearing them and he sticks out a little compared to the rest.

He started and hit a 3 earlier, he's not a focal point of the Spanish national team so I wouldn't expect a huge scoring performance in these games, but keep an eye on his D and how he moves the ball.


----------



## OntheRocks

greece only 3-10 from FT


----------



## OntheRocks

Rudy is putting up some awful shots....*sigh*


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused

wow, much more physical than the nba


----------



## bball2223

Ricky Rubio has he played yet?


----------



## Jayps15

Steal and a dunk!!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

Rudy with the JAM!


----------



## VenomXL

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused

Nice steal and dunk by Rudy!


----------



## Nate4Prez

Runner And The Dunk!


----------



## OntheRocks

loved seeing that hustle.


----------



## Amandalyn

rudy dunk fbreak


----------



## yuyuza1

Boy's got upps! Nice dunk!


----------



## Nate4Prez

"I dont know if that will fly in Portland"


----------



## Jayps15

bball2223 said:


> Ricky Rubio has he played yet?


Just checked in


----------



## Miksaid

That would be cool if Rudy's NBA jersey had Rudy on it instead of Fernandez like it is here.


----------



## Jayps15

Nice Putback!!! and the D!


----------



## VenomXL

Woah!!!!!


----------



## ehizzy3

holy crap that was a nice put back


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

OMG Rudy is looking amazing!


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

sweet!!!


----------



## Miksaid

Welcome to Portland, buddy!


----------



## Nate4Prez

Miksaid said:


> That would be cool if Rudy's NBA jersey had Rudy on it instead of Fernandez like it is here.


it would be sweet. The announcer said Rudy just wants his first name on his jersey but all the spanish players have their first name.


----------



## RipCity9

I'm liking this!


----------



## yuyuza1

Sickness personified. Rudy again!


----------



## Amandalyn

Wow that follow-up was sick


----------



## ehizzy3

Nate4Prez said:


> it would be sweet. The announcer said Rudy just wants his first name on his jersey but all the spanish players have their first name.


not all...calderon does not


----------



## Driew

I like the idea of having rudy coming off the bench--LOTS of energy.


----------



## MAS RipCity

Rudy looks great! I can't wait to see how he does against Argentina and the USA...man are we loaded or what?
Add Greg, Rudy, AND Bayless to a 41 win team...YIKES!


----------



## Amandalyn

pau's reaction is priceless


----------



## PorterIn2004

Amandalyn said:


> pau's reaction is priceless



And for everything else, there's Mastercard.


----------



## Da_O

ehizzy3 said:


> not all...calderon does not


Same will Gasol


----------



## ehizzy3

Da_O said:


> Same will Gasol


marc has his first name, pau doesn't


----------



## Baracuda

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> umm.... you guys seeing this "baby shaq" for greece?


Sofoklis Schortsanitis had a great game when Greece beat the US at the 2006 FIBA World Championships. Just looked it up, he had 14 points in 17 minutes in that game. I think the Clippers drafted him.


----------



## wastro

Dang, this game thread is longer than a lot of Blazers game threads!


----------



## VenomXL

wastro said:


> Dang, this game thread is longer than a lot of Blazers game threads!


Sad, but true. :lol:


----------



## yuyuza1

Here's a box if anyone is interested: http://www.nbcolympics.com/basketball/resultsandschedules/rsc=BKM400B02/index.html


----------



## Da_O

These two teams haven't really impressed me. Pretty sloppy half, both ways. Spanoulis is the only player that can seem to score for Greece. I am liking the way Rudy is playing though.


----------



## RoseCity

Snapper!?! Maaan!


----------



## Miksaid

Is Snapper broadcasting from the court? He showed up to talk at halftime with that (nice looking) woman. Kinda gives you an idea of how all these places must only be a short stroll between each other.


----------



## DonCorleone

...


----------



## PorterIn2004

yuyuza1 said:


> Here's a box if anyone is interested: http://www.nbcolympics.com/basketball/resultsandschedules/rsc=BKM400B02/index.html


Thanks, nice find!


----------



## VenomXL

Miksaid said:


> Is Snapper broadcasting from the court? He showed up to talk at halftime with that (nice looking) woman. Kinda gives you an idea of how all these places must only be a short stroll between each other.


I'm pretty sure they're doing the game commentary from the New York studio.


----------



## wastro

Miksaid said:


> Is Snapper broadcasting from the court? He showed up to talk at halftime with that (nice looking) woman. Kinda gives you an idea of how all these places must only be a short stroll between each other.


Snapper and the other guy are broadcasting from New York.

Rudy's set to check back in!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

Miksaid said:


> Is Snapper broadcasting from the court? He showed up to talk at halftime with that (nice looking) woman. Kinda gives you an idea of how all these places must only be a short stroll between each other.


no, they are broadcasting out of NY.



> Sofoklis Schortsanitis


:eek8: I heard it live but still, good luck pronouncing tht name or spelling it. I love the way it sounds tho haha.


----------



## Hector

How do you know Snapper is broadcasting from New York? Man, how cheap.


----------



## Miksaid

Oh wow, had no idea. You'd think the people calling the game would actually be in attendance. Let's have Snapper call our games from NY too! Sign Rick Kamla up baby. The Spanish team on the floor is playing too well together. Too well that Rudy isn't being let in.

Oh wait, nope, here he comes.


----------



## RoseCity

I like Spain's aggressive defense. Full court press almost every play!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

Hector said:


> How do you know Snapper is broadcasting from New York? Man, how cheap.


They told us before the game started. And yes, it seems very cheap to me. How weird must that be sitting in a room, calling a game you are watching on a monitor for a national broadcast?


----------



## wastro

Hector said:


> How do you know Snapper is broadcasting from New York? Man, how cheap.


When the game began, they said they were broadcasting from New York.


----------



## RoseCity

TO by Rudy. Bad pass. He did call for the ball on offense though seeing how his PG was having trouble hanging onto the ball. This Rubio guy isn't impressing me.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

Damn, Rudy tired taking it to the rim. I love his explosiveness off the dribble.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

Rudy is leading Spain with 13 points!


----------



## Amandalyn

do u realize how high will our ft % be next year?


----------



## Miksaid

Ha ha. Every time their names are pronounced, I figure they're calling him Papa Lucas and the other guy, Duh man titties. I love Greek names!


----------



## Miksaid

Wow Pau! Way to suck.


----------



## Miksaid

Roooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodyyy


----------



## Jayps15

Nice three and a swat on the other end.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

Rudy for 3 after calling for the ball!


----------



## OntheRocks

16 pts... damn that a kid.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

rudy 4 threeeeeee


----------



## Miksaid

With the block too! Get that **** outta here!


----------



## whatsmyname

rudy will be good for our team, he is a team player, great passer, and doesnt dominate the ball


----------



## RoseCity

The boy can shoot. Quick trigger on the fast break. Rudy just blocked a jump shot attempt!! Wow!! He is playing haaaaard!


----------



## OntheRocks

Rudy looks like he could be the best player on the floor.


----------



## RoseCity

Rudy for 6th man of the year! Looks like his energy would be perfect for a 6th man.


----------



## wastro

Apologies for the digression, but this game is giving me a new appreciation for Calderon's game.


----------



## Miksaid

No doubt, Calderon is legit. Did Rudy just get subbed out? Damn!


----------



## RoseCity

wastro said:


> Apologies for the digression, but this game is giving me a new appreciation for Calderon's game.


Indeed. Interesting to see how he plays with the starting spot assured in Toronto.


----------



## deanwoof

wow.. rudy is so much better than i expected. ricky rubio is the **** too. this spanish team is friggin' good!!

there are some fugly jump shots


----------



## Hector

Greece started collapsing about 3 minutes ago. Garbage time. The defense is shot because Greece is tired. Rudy made at least 2 wild passes in the game that went out of bounds. His flamboyant body language will be toned down by McMillan. It's like the difference between a college freshman and senior. He'll become all focused and serious.


----------



## deanwoof

there's a lot of rudy love during this broadcast.

is sergio even on this roster??


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

deanwoof said:


> is sergio even on this roster??


Nope


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

deanwoof said:


> there's a lot of rudy love during this broadcast.
> 
> is sergio even on this roster??


I dont think he made the roster.


----------



## Miksaid

Hector said:


> Greece started collapsing about 3 minutes ago. Garbage time. The defense is shot because Greece is tired. Rudy made at least 2 wild passes in the game that went out of bounds. His flamboyant body language will be toned down by McMillan. It's like the difference between a college freshman and senior. He'll become all focused and serious.


We'll see. Wild passes and flamboyant play got Sergio benched.


----------



## NateBishop3

But Rick Kamla says Rudy is just a "rotation player" at best! How could this be???


----------



## Miksaid

NateBishop3 said:


> But Rick Kamla says Rudy is just a "rotation player" at best! How could this be???


Shoot. That's true. Rick's always been a supreme evaluator of NBA talent in the past.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

Well I am glad I watched.


----------



## OntheRocks

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Well I am glad I watched.



same. sleep time.


----------



## B-Roy

whatsmyname said:


> rudy will be good for our team, he is a team player, great passer, and *doesnt dominate the ball*


What are you talking about? He played like Bayless today.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Well I am glad I watched.


Same here. That was fun.


----------



## Hector

Snapper's partner is very talented. He's watching a screen in a NYC studio, with tiny figures with hard-to-read numbers on their backs, just like we watch on TV. Yet he's saying very quickly, "X collides with Y and slides the ball to Z. A moves into a pick and B does this and ..." It must be very hard when you're seeing no more than we see on the screen. It would be very hard even with American names, but add the foreign names, and wow, he's good. What's his name? Give him credit.


----------



## PorterIn2004

Miksaid said:


> Shoot. That's true. Rick's always been a supreme evaluator of NBA talent in the past.


Yeah, Pritchard should see if he can move Fernandez for a second round pick before the league figures out he's a bust.


----------



## Miksaid

Ha ha, I hope you were watching in HD because it makes things infinitely better.


----------



## Miksaid

PorterIn2004 said:


> Yeah, Pritchard should see if he can move Fernandez for a second round pick before the league figures out he's a bust.


Or better yet, we should replace Pritchard with Rick Kamla.


----------



## Amandalyn

http://www.nbcolympics.com/basketball/resultsandschedules/rsc=BKM400B02/index.html


----------



## PorterIn2004

Miksaid said:


> Or better yet, we should replace Pritchard with Rick Kamla.


Brilliant!


----------



## ROY4MVP

B-Roy said:


> What are you talking about? He played like Bayless today.


R u serious????????


----------



## mgb

Miksaid said:


> Ha ha, I hope you were watching in HD because it makes things infinitely better.


I finally got a HDTV a couple weeks ago. I LOVE IT!! Got to see NFL and this game in HD today! I only check out the HD schedule now.


----------



## STOMP

Miksaid said:


> We'll see. Wild passes and flamboyant play got Sergio benched.


I think SRs inability to shoot or defend anywhere close to an acceptable level might have had a little something to do with it as well. 

STOMP


----------



## porkchopexpress

Hector said:


> Snapper's partner is very talented. He's watching a screen in a NYC studio, with tiny figures with hard-to-read numbers on their backs, just like we watch on TV. Yet he's saying very quickly, "X collides with Y and slides the ball to Z. A moves into a pick and B does this and ..." It must be very hard when you're seeing no more than we see on the screen. It would be very hard even with American names, but add the foreign names, and wow, he's good. What's his name? Give him credit.


ESPN's coverage of Euro 2008 was the same way. So, instead of 10 players on a court, they had to do it with 22. The only reason I could tell that they weren't there was they never showed them during halftime. The fact that there were only 2 or 3 sets of announcers for the whole tournament was a give away as well.


----------



## meru

Watching the game now (here), it seems to me that Rudy went one on one a fair bit and it tended to end with a missed three-pointer and a Greek fast break. But that probably has a lot to do with the Greek defense, which was pretty stifling.

And did anyone see that Greek guard just fall over as he was about to score an uncontested fast-break layup? He slid for about 10 yards afterwards - do they have ice under the court?


----------



## Balian

meru said:


> Watching the game now (here), it seems to me that Rudy went one on one a fair bit and it tended to end with a missed three-pointer and a Greek fast break. But that probably has a lot to do with the Greek defense, which was pretty stifling.
> 
> And did anyone see that Greek guard just fall over as he was about to score an uncontested fast-break layup? He slid for about 10 yards afterwards - do they have ice under the court?


What are you talking about? He was 2/3 in 3pt and shot 5/9 overall.


----------



## yuyuza1

First hand report from Canzano: http://www.oregonlive.com/olympics/index.ssf/2008/08/canzano_finding_faith_in_ferna.html


----------



## gogreen

yuyuza1 said:


> First hand report from Canzano: http://www.oregonlive.com/olympics/index.ssf/2008/08/canzano_finding_faith_in_ferna.html


No way Canzano wrote that, lol. I liked the fact Rudy took the ball up court by himself ala Roy. Man, this guys first step is insane, quick. You put Rudy, Bayless, Roy in the 4th Q and sit back and watch and have fun. 

So who is gonna tell Rudy you can't hang on the rim and swing back and forth and say Hi to Mom ?


----------



## TLo

Wow. I cannot believe how much talent we have now! If we can get these guys to play together and not have too many injuries I think the title is within our grasp *now!*


----------



## Jayps15

He keeps harping on Rudy's defense in that article, but he was a lot better than Canzano (or whomever) is giving him credit for last night. The hectic active zone I saw Rudy mostly playing in last night is the same thing Aito Garcia had them playing with DKV, and Rudy's energy and active hands are exactly what's called for on the perimeter. Maybe he wouldn't fair so well playing a different style of defense with Portland, but for what he's asked to do by his current head coach it's undeniable that he does it fairly well.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

yuyuza1 said:


> First hand report from Canzano: http://www.oregonlive.com/olympics/index.ssf/2008/08/canzano_finding_faith_in_ferna.html



I have to give Canzano credit - that was a brilliant piece of sarcasm. Was he praising the kid, or burying him? Only JC knows for sure!


----------



## B-Roy

Jayps15 said:


> He keeps harping on Rudy's defense in that article, but he was a lot better than Canzano (or whomever) is giving him credit for last night. The hectic active zone I saw Rudy mostly playing in last night is the same thing Aito Garcia had them playing with DKV, and Rudy's energy and active hands are exactly what's called for on the perimeter. Maybe he wouldn't fair so well playing a different style of defense with Portland, but for what he's asked to do by his current head coach it's undeniable that he does it fairly well.


He was bad on defense. He DID get burned a lot trying to gamble too much, he has trouble fighting through screens too.


----------



## mgb

I thought the same thing, about Rudy's D, he gambles and leaves his man way to much. That will change though. He is active on D which was nice. Just keep him from leaving his man and he'll do well.


----------



## Jayps15

B-Roy said:


> He was bad on defense. He DID get burned a lot trying to gamble too much, he has trouble fighting through screens too.


Defense in international ball is a lot different than your probably used to seeing, Aito has Spain playing a gambling style of defense and sure Rudy got burned occasionally, but he got burned doing exactly what his coach wanted him doing. The fighting through screens will be a lot easier in the NBA as well, where the reffing is more consistent and less physical play is allowed.

I was mostly commenting on how whomever wrote the article just kept going back to harping on Rudy's D, never mentioning any of the good things he did on D, like he's completely lost or something on the that side of the ball (which he's clearly not). Especially the "If you were counting (and I was) you could make an argument that 10 of Greece's first 13 points were scored by players guarded by Fernandez" comment, which if you watch the footage is just patently false. You _could_ make the argument that 8 out of the 13 were by Fernandez's man (despite one three pointer clearly not being by Fernandez's assigned target), but you would be completely overlooking the fact that he only got beat for 2 of those 8 pts, whereas the other 6 were off 2 three pointers where Rudy had to help defend other players blown assignments. 

It was that activity and energy on the defensive end that I was saying he does well, as there was a clear effort and understanding of where his teammates needed his help, and when he turned up the pressure on the ballhandlers later on there were clear positive results as well. But yes man to man wise he could use more discipline and consistency in his approach.


----------



## Blue

Quality feed.

http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/player.html?assetid=bk1h-bj-sd02-081008-142002&channelcode=sportbk


----------



## Perfection

is it odd to anyone else that the thread on spain and our one player (Rudy)is twice as long as the thread about the Olympic team? I guess it probably isn't all that strange to the people on this board, but to someone from the outside looking in...


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

Perfection said:


> is it odd to anyone else that the thread on spain and our one player (Rudy)is twice as long as the thread about the Olympic team? I guess it probably isn't all that strange to the people on this board, but to someone from the outside looking in...





> Rudy, Rudy, Rudy...


:smoothcriminal:


----------



## MrJayremmie

> is it odd to anyone else that the thread on spain and our one player (Rudy)is twice as long as the thread about the Olympic team? I guess it probably isn't all that strange to the people on this board, but to someone from the outside looking in...


I don't think its odd. We knew the USA was going to win handely, and that game was only competetive for about 1.5 quarters. A lot of us haven't seen Rudy play live, so getting the chance to see him verse pretty good competition, and being able to compare him to what our USA players will face, is really awesome.

Plus, we are crazy about the blazers!!! BEST FANS IN THE NBA!!


----------



## Utherhimo

NateBishop3 said:


> But Rick Kamla says Rudy is just a "rotation player" at best! How could this be???


cus he really doesnt follow euro ball!


----------



## mgb

MrJayremmie said:


> I don't think its odd. We knew the USA was going to win handely, and that game was only competetive for about 1.5 quarters. A lot of us haven't seen Rudy play live, so getting the chance to see him verse pretty good competition, and being able to compare him to what our USA players will face, is really awesome.
> 
> Plus, we are crazy about the blazers!!! BEST FANS IN THE NBA!!


On top of which the Spain game was at 11:30pm on a Saturday nite while the USA game was at 7:15am on a Sunday morning and most couldn't see it live on TV.


----------



## B-Roy

> Defense in international ball is a lot different than your probably used to seeing, Aito has Spain playing a gambling style of defense and sure Rudy got burned occasionally, but he got burned doing exactly what his coach wanted him doing. The fighting through screens will be a lot easier in the NBA as well, where the reffing is more consistent and less physical play is allowed.


Then how come, save for Rubio, it was mainly Fernandez who was getting consistently beaten on defense? The other Spain players didn't play as recklessly as Fernandez. 

Besides, how do you know this is what the coach wanted to do? Did you talk to him? Article? Where did you get this info?



> I was mostly commenting on how whomever wrote the article just kept going back to harping on Rudy's D, never mentioning any of the good things he did on D, like he's completely lost or something on the that side of the ball (which he's clearly not). Especially the "If you were counting (and I was) you could make an argument that 10 of Greece's first 13 points were scored by players guarded by Fernandez" comment, which if you watch the footage is just patently false. You _could_ make the argument that 8 out of the 13 were by Fernandez's man (despite one three pointer clearly not being by Fernandez's assigned target), but you would be completely overlooking the fact that he only got beat for 2 of those 8 pts, whereas the other 6 were off 2 three pointers where Rudy had to help defend other players blown assignments.


You reminded me, Rudy seems to tries to help too much on D, not staying with his man. 

But aside from that, it's true Rudy was active on defense, which is good, but he wasn't very aware of his surroundings. He had a couple of good plays, but they were a result of his gambling, and ultimately, his gambling resulted in more bad plays than good.

Just out of curiosity, how would you rate Rudy's defense yesterday? On a 1-10 scale (10 being the highest) I'd give him a 3-4.


----------



## LameR

Rudy is good.

Rubio looks like a 12 year-old girl.

I don't know if there's a more ugly pair of brothers than the Gasols.

Rudy will be fine on D, especially with LaMarcus/Frye/Oden/Pryzbilla behind him. I liked how he was pursuing boards. I didn't really expect that.


----------



## B-Roy

> The worst part of Rudy's game by far was his defense, which, aside for a couple noticeable moments, ranged from a high of semi-adequate to a low of wholly ineffective. He was reaching, leaning, and getting beat off of the dribble with regularity in the first quarter. He got a little more active in the second quarter but still ended up getting to the spot late, getting out of position, and/or playing with his arms instead of his feet. He ran behind every pick thrown at him when he didn't get rubbed off entirely. In the third quarter I finally saw him fight through a pick. In the fourth quarter he managed to stay in front of his man off the dribble. But really he appears to have a long way to go in this area. I am very interested to see him against the U.S. and to see if the effort is more sustained there. I feel pretty comfortable saying that if he played that style of defense against any NBA guard he'd get BBQ'ed like a Kansas City rib. My guess is the Blazers will need to employ a lot of zone when he's in if they want to get the best out of him.


-Dave from BlazersEdge.


----------



## yuyuza1

Talk about overreacting by both Canzano and that Blazersedge report. I watched the game in full, and I certainly didn't think his defense was that bad. He looked quick on his feet, and tried really hard. Defense is usually one of Spain's strong suits and Rudy wasn't its weakest link... as was implied.

I hope we use a lot of zone D in our second unit next season, as guys like Rudy and Bayless would be ideal for it. Gambling for steals, playing the passing lanes while Joel is in the back covering up for mistakes. Perfect fit, I'd say.


----------



## Jayps15

B-Roy said:


> Then how come, save for Rubio, it was mainly Fernandez who was getting consistently beaten on defense? The other Spain players didn't play as recklessly as Fernandez.
> 
> Besides, how do you know this is what the coach wanted to do? Did you talk to him? Article? Where did you get this info?
> 
> 
> 
> You reminded me, Rudy seems to tries to help too much on D, not staying with his man.
> 
> But aside from that, it's true Rudy was active on defense, which is good, but he wasn't very aware of his surroundings. He had a couple of good plays, but they were a result of his gambling, and ultimately, his gambling resulted in more bad plays than good.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how would you rate Rudy's defense yesterday? On a 1-10 scale (10 being the highest) I'd give him a 3-4.


Aito Garcia always coaches a very attacking/gambling style defense with a lot of different looks, this is the same head coach that DKV has had for years, this past regular season in the ACB DKV lead the league in scoring but also had the highest scoring differential because they had a wide margin lead in both steals and blocks. Heck the top 3 regular season leaders in steals per game all came from the same DKV team coached by Aito. 

1-10 I'd give him a 5, I'm not claiming he was a defensive stopper out there or that he's the next Bowen. But in my opinion having watched that entire game twice now the article about which I 1st voiced my dissenting opinion went over the top with its criticism, painting a poor picture using over exaggerations and omissions.


----------



## B-Roy

Jayps15 said:


> Aito Garcia always coaches a very attacking/gambling style defense with a lot of different looks, this is the same head coach that DKV has had for years, this past regular season in the ACB DKV lead the league in scoring but also had the highest scoring differential because they had a wide margin lead in both steals and blocks. Heck the top 3 regular season leaders in steals per game all came from the same DKV team coached by Aito.


If everyone was playing the "gambling" style, why was it Fernandez who was getting consistently beat?


----------



## Amandalyn

if you have a white carpet, people will only notice the dark spots.


----------



## Jayps15

B-Roy said:


> If everyone was playing the "gambling" style, why was it Fernandez who was getting consistently beat?


He wasn't the only one getting burned by Greece, Caleron, Jimenez, Rubio, and JCN blew numerous assignments on the perimeter. Heck on the first 3 possesions for Greece Jimenez was indecisive on help defense and let the driver have a layup, left his man wide open on a gamble in the passing lanes for an uncontested 3, and got caught under the basket on a fastbreak where he was called for a foul without even trying to draw a charge. And Jimenez is one of Spains most defensively oriented players.

Yes Rudy got beat with the dribble a handful of times last night, but he also had some stops on ball handlers as well, it just wasn't as bad as some are saying.


----------



## PorterIn2004

Amandalyn said:


> if you have a white carpet, people will only notice the dark spots.


I think you're on to something there. Someone like James or even Bryant have fewer "dark spots" in their games than Fernandez does in his, but it's still true that there's often more conversation about the few places those guys struggle than conversation about how truly amazing they are.

I'm inclined to agree with Jayps15 that reports of Fernandez's defensive weakness have been exaggerated. Even if he _does_ struggle as much as Canzano and others seem to think he may, though, I'm fine with it. He and Bayless will do wonders for those quarter-long scoring droughts the Blazers suffered last season and as others have said, with guys like Oden, Aldridge, and Przybilla helping on defense, things should be fine.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Defense is something he will need to improve upon. I think that is pretty obvious. I think that the articles were maybe a bit too hard, but Canzano really complimented him and said the only bad part was his defense.

I'd probably give Rudy a 4 after watching the game again. I think defense will be one of the main reasons that Bayless will be playing the 4th quarters and guarding the PGs.


----------



## ProZach

B-Roy said:


> If everyone was playing the "gambling" style, why was it Fernandez who was getting consistently beat?


I'm not quite sure what game you watched but the game I watched I was pleasantly surprised by how well Rudy played on defense. He was not consistently beat like you're saying. I'm positive he wasn't perfect, but he had some great plays on defense and looked great on offense. He was the most athletic guy on the court. The guy hustled his butt off and was everywhere disrupting Greece's offense and driving in for rebounds. 

Spain looked very tough. ugh.


----------



## dreamcloud

Wow, so many posts overreacting to his defense based on some blog posts. I didn't go through this entire topic at all, but damn. How about watching the exhibition as well as this game before going crazy over his defense. In his pre-olympic games he played pretty solid defense and also hustled a ton, and it stood out.


----------



## B-Roy

ProZach said:


> I'm not quite sure what game you watched but the game I watched I was pleasantly surprised by how well Rudy played on defense. He was not consistently beat like you're saying. I'm positive he wasn't perfect, but he had some great plays on defense and looked great on offense. He was the most athletic guy on the court. The guy hustled his butt off and was everywhere disrupting Greece's offense and driving in for rebounds.
> 
> Spain looked very tough. ugh.


Nope, I watched the whole game, and his defense was bad.


----------



## MAS RipCity

a few points
Rudy's D was not as bad as canzano is making it out to be
the spain thread is longer is because Blazers > any other type of basketball including team usa. We have rudy to watch..now it should be different in 2012 when roy n co are on the usa squad, but for now, its all about the OLE OLE OLE!


----------



## gatorpops

B-Roy said:


> Nope, I watched the whole game, and his defense was bad.


I just watched it again and, NO it was not bad.

g


----------



## PapaG

B-Roy said:


> If everyone was playing the "gambling" style, why was it Fernandez who was getting consistently beat?



Greece scored 66 points on Spain.

Perhaps the defensive scheme was actually effective?


----------



## Oldmangrouch

PapaG said:


> Greece scored 66 points on Spain.
> 
> Perhaps the defensive scheme was actually effective?


Hush child!

Keep that heathen "common sense" stuff away from here! :azdaja:


----------



## B-Roy

PapaG said:


> Greece scored 66 points on Spain.
> 
> Perhaps the defensive scheme was actually effective?


I didn't say the team was bad defensively, just Fernandez and a few others.


----------



## Ed O

NateBishop3 said:


> But Rick Kamla says Rudy is just a "rotation player" at best! How could this be???


So it's your opinion that Rudy earned a starting spot today? Who sits? Brandon Roy?

If Rudy does NOT start, how can anyone calling him a rotation player be criticized?

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel

Ed O said:


> If Rudy does NOT start, how can anyone calling him a rotation player be criticized?


I don't even understand how "rotation player" is informative, let alone negative. Isn't a "rotation player" anyone who's part of the regular rotation? That's how I've always heard it used...the 8-10 players who are used regularly are the rotation...the non-rotation players are end-of-the-bench types who see very limited minutes.

So, it seems to me that Oden, Aldridge, Roy, Webster, Blake, Bayless, Fernandez, Frye, Outlaw and Przybilla are all rotation players.


----------



## Ed O

Minstrel said:


> I don't even understand how "rotation player" is informative, let alone negative. Isn't a "rotation player" anyone who's part of the regular rotation? That's how I've always heard it used...the 8-10 players who are used regularly are the rotation...the non-rotation players are end-of-the-bench types who see very limited minutes.
> 
> So, it seems to me that Oden, Aldridge, Roy, Webster, Blake, Bayless, Fernandez, Frye, Outlaw and Przybilla are all rotation players.


I think that it has a BIT more info than you ascribe it... it's a guy who plays regularly but isn't a regular starter. At least that's how I'd take it.

Few "rotation players" (by my definition) would (or should) feel insulted by being called that. Almost every impact player in the NBA is a starter. Players like Manu Ginobili just aren't that common.

Ed O.


----------



## enzo aix

I would rather be in the rotation then out of it.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler

Ed O said:


> So it's your opinion that Rudy earned a starting spot today? Who sits? Brandon Roy?
> 
> If Rudy does NOT start, how can anyone calling him a rotation player be criticized?
> 
> Ed O.


I think the key may be the "at best." If the quote is interpreted to say that Rudy could never be a starter- i.e. that he is a career backup- then I could see how someone could take offense.

However, if it's just referring to Rudy's play this season- then it's a no brainer that he will be a backup, barring injury or unexpected talent.


----------



## Ed O

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I think the key may be the "at best." If the quote is interpreted to say that Rudy could never be a starter- i.e. that he is a career backup- then I could see how someone could take offense.
> 
> However, if it's just referring to Rudy's play this season- then it's a no brainer that he will be a backup, barring injury or unexpected talent.


Agreed. I didn't hear/cannot recall the context of the answer. I had assumed he was talking about this year.

Ed O.


----------



## Amandalyn

Why are so many people get so paranoid about Rudy's defensive ability? People sometimes forget, we did not give up gold to get him. Is this guy bad for a 23rd pick or what? Heck, it wasn't even our pick. Be happy not only because he is ours but also because he isn't some other team's.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Canzano was on the Gavin Dawson radio show this morning. He said him and KP were txting back and forth and KP asked him if he is a starter for us, and Canzano said he can start at the SF position. 

He says he isn't as good as Roy but is on LaMarcus Aldridge's level. He said that he is a lot stronger than he looks. He said that you can bring him off the bench and have one of the best 6th mans in the league. 

He is apparently really high on him...

Hmmm... the line-up i've been lookin' for... Bayless, Roy, Fernandez, Aldridge, Oden might happen!

I think that with Oden coming, some people are underrating the impact that Bayless and Fernandez (2 top 10 pick talents) will bring to our team. I think it is possible that they both will start by the end of the season. I think that line-up gives us the best chance to win. 

I think Rudy can play SF on offense and be great because he is so active and can hit shots. And then the backcourt with Bayless and roy is very athletic and can be good defensively. They both can create and get to the rim, and both can step back and shoot.

Damn, thats tight.

edit - even though i didn't hear Canzano say this, before the break Dawson said... "Canzano dropped some bombs... that he thinks Fernandez will be the 2nd or 3rd best member of teh blazers IMMEDIATELY!" (But i don't think that at all... at best he will be 4th when he comes in... and i think Bayless will eventually be better than him).


----------



## piri

B-Roy said:


> Besides, how do you know this is what the coach wanted to do? Did you talk to him? Article? Where did you get this info?


Just because the spanish national team coach has been the Joventut coach for the last two years, ant THAT is the team of Rudy, so he knows perfectly what Aito Garcia wants from him.

And Aito has so much credit in Spain that nobody says anything about Pau starting the match in the bench. And when some one does the opposite of Aito's orders he goes automatically to the bench, sometimes for the rest of the match. 

So Rudy does in D exactly what his coach wants. As well the rest of the team.


----------



## gatorpops

I watched the game twice and looked intently for Rudy's skills and I told my wife that he could probably start at the Small forward spot. I do thin this will be possible with some teams. Webster is probably the odd man out here if Bayless shows well with Roy. I am really excited about this team. 

g


----------



## andalusian

I was on the beach for the weekend - got home and watched the game finally. My impressions are that while his D is lacking - it is not a disaster as some are trying to paint it. He is 2 levels better on D than Sergio for example.

That kid is going to do some real good in the NBA - I can see how the less physical defense in the NBA and the hand-checking rules is going to help Rudy's penetration - he will get to the FT line a lot.


----------



## mook

Rudy reminded me a lot of Ginobili in that game. A little out of control, but with a great dribble drive and a perimeter shot you have to respect. 

It's really hard for me to say how good his defense was. They played so much zone defense. Arguing that "his man" scored on him so much just doesn't make a lot of sense to me when Fernandez (like all of his teammates) were really guarding an area as much as a person. 

Anyway, the big story to me was that he made two bad passes and took two bad shots (he made one of them), but he still looked like the best perimeter player out there for Spain. 

Where was this guy 5 years ago when we really needed him? We've had Drexler..............Bonzi/Smith/Anderson............Roy...Roy/Fernandez.


----------



## Minstrel

mook said:


> Where was this guy 5 years ago when we really needed him? We've had Drexler..............Bonzi/Smith/Anderson............Roy...Roy/Fernandez.


Hmm. Derek Anderson was disappointing, but Steve Smith was a pretty good player for Portland and Wells was very good until he declined mentally and emotionally, just before being dealt.

Roy seems to be a superior talent to both, but it's probably early to assume Fernandez puts Smith and Wells to shame.


----------



## mook

Minstrel said:


> Roy seems to be a superior talent to both, but it's probably early to assume Fernandez puts Smith and Wells to shame.


I looked the man in the eye. I was able to get a sense of his soul. I knew that Rudy Fernandez was a man with whom the Blazers could work.


----------



## BBert

MrJayremmie said:


> Canzano was on the Gavin Dawson radio show this morning. He said him and KP were txting back and forth and KP asked him if he is a starter for us, and Canzano said he can start at the SF position.


Aha! So John Canzano is the real secret behind Kevin Pritchard's success. I bet KP doesn't make a player move without consulting with JC. Who knew Canzano was so modest?


----------



## STOMP

MrJayremmie said:


> Canzano was on the Gavin Dawson radio show this morning. He said him and KP were txting back and forth and KP asked him if he is a starter for us, and Canzano said he can start at the SF position.


further confirmation that JC is an idiot. Rudy would be giving up 35 lbs or so to the average NBA starting 3 plus a lot of height and length as well. He would be the Damon Stoudamire of SFs... maybe he thinks Bayless can start at PF to round out the squad?

Rudy should be able to match up at SF when the other team goes small, but I see no reasonable way that he's the starter there unless some injuries happen.

STOMP


----------



## NateBishop3

Holy crap that's schortsanitis in this game. I see this big dude check in for Greece and I was wondering who it was. That guy had some big hype about him a few years back (mostly from Chad Ford). I wondered what happened to him.

Looked him up. Drafted in 03 by the Clips in the second round. Doesn't look like he played at all though.


----------



## Minstrel

MrJayremmie said:


> Canzano was on the Gavin Dawson radio show this morning. He said him and KP were txting back and forth and KP asked him if he is a starter for us, and Canzano said he can start at the SF position.


That story is absurd and hilarious (not aimed at you, MrJayremmie, but at Canzano). I really believe that Pritchard was soliciting scouting reports from Canzano about Fernandez's viability as a starter. I'll bet Bush also put into a call to Canzano, requesting an evaluation about how committed Georgia is to holding South Ossetia against Russian military pressure.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

STOMP said:


> further confirmation that JC is an idiot. Rudy would be giving up 35 lbs or so to the average NBA starting 3 plus a lot of height and length as well. He would be the Damon Stoudamire of SFs... maybe he thinks Bayless can start at PF to round out the squad?
> 
> Rudy should be able to match up at SF when the other team goes small, but I see no reasonable way that he's the starter there unless some injuries happen.
> 
> STOMP



Agreed.

I am not one of the folks around here who always want to sacrifice offense for defense....but this idea goes to the opposite extreme. There are good reasons teams only use the 3 guard line-up as a change-of-pace.


----------



## Minstrel

NateBishop3 said:


> Holy crap that's schortsanitis in this game. I see this big dude check in for Greece and I was wondering who it was. That guy had some big hype about him a few years back (mostly from Chad Ford). I wondered what happened to him.


He was quite a US-killer in the last Olympics, as I recall.


----------



## mediocre man

NateBishop3 said:


> Holy crap that's schortsanitis in this game. I see this big dude check in for Greece and I was wondering who it was. That guy had some big hype about him a few years back (mostly from Chad Ford). I wondered what happened to him.
> 
> Looked him up. Drafted in 03 by the Clips in the second round. Doesn't look like he played at all though.



Snapper said it best I think.

These guys live on a beautiful island, and make similar money if not more than they would here. They only have to play 25 or so games a season, so why would they want to come over here?


----------



## NateBishop3

mediocre man said:


> Snapper said it best I think.
> 
> These guys live on a beautiful island, and make similar money if not more than they would here. They only have to play 25 or so games a season, so why would they want to come over here?


I think you could even argue that the NBA isn't what it used to be. Would they think differently if this was still the Michael Jordan era NBA? I think I would.


----------



## NateBishop3

This really is fun basketball to watch. I missed most of the live game so I'm watching the streaming replay on the nbc site. It's weird to watch basketball that doesn't have BS foul calls or star treatment. Really refreshing. 

Also, I can see why people would think Rudy isn't a good defender, but I don't think it's a matter of good or bad, I think he just needs some tutelage. It's not for a lack of effort. The guy is trying really hard, I just think he could use some guidance.


----------



## dreamcloud

Anyone who ever suggests Rudy to be our full time/starting SF is an idiot. Just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Anyway, even though i agree that Rudy would get roasted as a full-time SF, i think he can definitley play SF. A 3 guard line-up can definitley work sometimes. And can even work if we play some zone on defense, or we have Roy, who isn't too undersized at the SF position, defending the SFs. Rudy might be the best player on our team to play the SF position on offense.

I'm still thinking that the positives that we can get out of Rudy playing SF for our team can outweigh the negatives of his defense... specially with Oden and Aldridge back there. Its something that should definitley be tried out. Specially if Webster doesn't really improve.

For all we know, Rudy might be best just coming off the bench like Ben Gordon.


----------



## LameR

MrJayremmie said:


> I'm still thinking that the positives that we can get out of Rudy playing SF for our team can outweigh the negatives of his defense...


Rudy guarding LeBron and other bigger SFs? Even Pierce, Wallace, or Jefferson would knock him around. Having Aldridge and Oden behind a player can only do so much.

It might be alright to play Rudy at SF on offense and SG on defense for periods of time (with Roy alternating SG/SF), but in terms of starting, and longer stretches in the game, it probably isn't the greatest idea.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Didn't have time to read this WHOLE thread, but I just watched the game. He impressed me with his activity. Always moving, attacking the basket. His D didn't look that bad. With Greg and Pryz backing him up, he'll be just fine. I saw some play that I'm not too sure Nate would like. A lot like Serg. I hope it all works out. I would hate to see his talent being wasted by sitting on the bench like Petro back in the day.


----------



## NateBishop3

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Didn't have time to read this WHOLE thread, but I just watched the game. He impressed me with his activity. Always moving, attacking the basket. His D didn't look that bad. With Greg and Pryz backing him up, he'll be just fine. I saw some play that I'm not too sure Nate would like. A lot like Serg. I hope it all works out. I would hate to see his talent being wasted by sitting on the bench like Petro back in the day.


Rudy is a gunner though HPC. He can bomb away from three. Sergio can not.


----------



## STOMP

Minstrel said:


> That story is absurd and hilarious (not aimed at you, MrJayremmie, but at Canzano). I really believe that Pritchard was soliciting scouting reports from Canzano about Fernandez's viability as a starter. I'll bet Bush also put into a call to Canzano, requesting an evaluation about how committed Georgia is to holding South Ossetia against Russian military pressure.


just imagining the back and forth of JC and KPs texts here... I'm not fluent enough in text speak to pull it off but I'm thinking comedy gold mine.

STOMP


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

NateBishop3 said:


> Rudy is a gunner though HPC. He can bomb away from three. Sergio can not.


Good point man. I just meant tempo wise. Control wise. You know how much Nate likes an under control PG. Maybe he'll loosen the reigns a bit and let these guys run. If so, that will play to the strengths of guys like Rudy, Serg and LA.


----------



## PorterIn2004

LameR said:


> Rudy guarding LeBron and other bigger SFs? Even Pierce, Wallace, or Jefferson would knock him around. Having Aldridge and Oden behind a player can only do so much.
> 
> It might be alright to play Rudy at SF on offense and SG on defense for periods of time (with Roy alternating SG/SF), but in terms of starting, and longer stretches in the game, it probably isn't the greatest idea.


In Jay's defense, he wasn't necessarily suggesting Fernandez be the SF _starter_. Who are the 2nd stringers for Pierce, Wallace, and Jefferson? Bill Walker, Jared Dudley, and Desmond Mason. While they may have some advantages over Fernandez, they wouldn't necessarily eat him for lunch.

That said, one point that a lot of people seem to miss is that you really _can't_ pick who defends you. If/when Bayless, Fernandez, and Roy are on the floor together, call 'em what you want on the offensive end, but I'm betting most teams would choose to defend Roy with their SF, putting their SG on Fernandez and their PG on Bayless, regardless of who's initiating the offense.

Likewise, when the Blazers are at the other end, I'd think they'd want Bayless defending the PG, Fernandez defending the SG, and Roy defending the SF _most_ of the time. *To me, that makes Fernandez the SG at both ends of the court pretty much whenever he's out there.* The only exception would be if he were playing with say, Rodriguez (PG) and Bayless (SG) or Webster (SG), Outlaw (SF), Frye (PF) and Oden (C) -- _then_ you could talk about Fernandez playing SF or PG, respectively.


----------



## Minstrel

STOMP said:


> just imagining the back and forth of JC and KPs texts here... I'm not fluent enough in text speak to pull it off but I'm thinking comedy gold mine.


I'll take a stab.

"On Canzano's phone" is what Pritchard sent and vice versa. I put what Pritchard sent in bold, to make it easier to tell one from the other.

*On Canzano's phone: hi u there?*
On Pritchard's phone: hey kp
*On Canzano's phone: u in china?*
On Pritchard's phone: watchin spain
On Pritchard's phone: rudy u know
*On Canzano's phone: lol i know
On Canzano's phone: howz he doing?*
On Pritchard's phone: good
*On Canzano's phone: cool*
On Pritchard's phone: rudy + shooting = bff
*On Canzano's phone: lol*
On Pritchard's phone: j/k
*On Canzano's phone: think he could start?*
On Pritchard's phone: hmm
On Pritchard's phone: i think so
On Pritchard's phone: hes good
On Pritchard's phone: real good
On Pritchard's phone: ofc greece sux lol
*On Canzano's phone: start over roy?*
On Pritchard's phone: hmm
On Pritchard's phone: nah sf
*On Canzano's phone: kthx
On Canzano's phone: bbl gotta go*
On Pritchard's phone: cya

Sorry, I was bored.


----------



## NateBishop3

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Good point man. I just meant tempo wise. Control wise. You know how much Nate likes an under control PG. Maybe he'll loosen the reigns a bit and let these guys run. If so, that will play to the strengths of guys like Rudy, Serg and LA.


Nate is especially hard on point guards though. The fact that Rudy plays shooting guard will help.


----------



## PorterIn2004

Minstrel said:


> I'll take a stab.
> 
> "On Canzano's phone" is what Pritchard sent and vice versa. I put what Pritchard sent in bold, to make it easier to tell one from the other.
> 
> *On Canzano's phone: hi u there?*
> On Pritchard's phone: hey kp
> *On Canzano's phone: u in china?*
> On Pritchard's phone: watchin spain
> On Pritchard's phone: rudy u know
> *On Canzano's phone: lol i know
> On Canzano's phone: howz he doing?*
> On Pritchard's phone: good
> *On Canzano's phone: cool*
> On Pritchard's phone: rudy + shooting = bff
> *On Canzano's phone: lol*
> On Pritchard's phone: j/k
> *On Canzano's phone: think he could start?*
> On Pritchard's phone: hmm
> On Pritchard's phone: i think so
> On Pritchard's phone: hes good
> On Pritchard's phone: real good
> On Pritchard's phone: ofc greece sux lol
> *On Canzano's phone: start over roy?*
> On Pritchard's phone: hmm
> On Pritchard's phone: nah sf
> *On Canzano's phone: kthx
> On Canzano's phone: bbl gotta go*
> On Pritchard's phone: cya
> 
> Sorry, I was bored.


That's almost precisely how I imagined it -- well done! :clap2:


----------

